

Stop Protesting Wall Street and Build a Startup - kirinkalia
http://www.launch.is/blog/be-the-1-chamath-airbnb-occupy-wall-street-and-the-choice-mi.html

======
sophacles
Great strawman!

Of course the protests are partly about the wall st bogus wealth creation
scheme. But more so, they are about the fact that in this supposedly free and
just society, monetary value is literally the only thing that matters when it
comes to predicting outcome of stuff that should not be bought, e.g.
elections, court trials, laws, the ability to start business competing with
the entrenched players (who buy regulation stating they are the only player).
It is about the fact that people who bust their ass (including the mythical
startup founder) mostly just get screwed, because as soon as they figure out
how they can reap benefits, that option is taken from them by those who need
that extra .005% because somehow it matters that they have $1.1 billion
instead of $1.0 billion (both numbers that mean essentially enough money to do
whatever you want for the rest of your life, and the lives of your great
grandkids too). It is about the fact that they paid taxes and built the
infrastructure that is now being taken from them, in place of some privatized
bullshit that they must re-pay for, because they can't buy laws to protect
themselves. It is that they face imprisonment for attempting to come up with
different business plans and attempting to play by new rules, while those who
have giant companies can do what they want and hide behind liability sheilds,
wherein there is no punishment for changing the rules for anything.

But sure, startups will cure everything because "duh startups are magic
unicorn poop that always disrupt everything and never ever fail 90% of the
time".

------
jasonmcalacanis
I'm wondering if I got my point across without dissing the folks who are
suffering.

every time i write a piece about taking control of your destiny I get flammed
by folks who can't/haven't/etc.

i try to soften and craft it to pull these folks in.... but sometimes i feel
like i fail at it.

~~~
driverdan
Jason, this is one of your best articles of all time. The solution to corrupt
capitalism isn't socialism, it's uncorrupted capitalism.

I've long believed that the best way to change something is to adapt it as
your own and change it from the inside out.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
thanks pal...

